# XM's MLB Home Plate is now MLBNetwork Live



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Wretched. Absolutely wretched.

I knew that the 'new' lineup on MLB Home Plate (XM 175) was switching to "MLBNetwork on XM" as of yesterday - some hybrid of old Home Plate and MLB Network's programming. What I didn't expect was how bad it would be when I got out of the office around 3:30pm (ET).

What I heard was, basically, the audio feel of what sounded like MLB.tv or MLB Network (the cable channel).

I listened to 20 minutes of "Watch this!", "Look at that" and "Let's see that again!". The incredible play that Burleigh made yesterday that was on all the highlight reels? Nothing more than "first he makes the hockey save" then "wow that was incredible".

These people were OBLIVIOUS to the fact that they were being carried on radio. In addition, their "highlights" and cut-ins were clearly the *TV* announcers.

I've been listening to this channel on almost a daily basis since the day it started. I've been disappointed with some of the changes over the years, though I understand some of the reasoning (and I miss Buck Martinez).

But this.. This is just AWFUL.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

i agree with every word you posted... you would think xm places extra value on the subscribers it has because of stations like 175. moves like this make me wonder if that is actually the case..


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll bet it's not XM's choice. Knowing MLB, it was their call.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'll bet it's not XM's choice. Knowing MLB, it was their call.


I tend to agree because MLB is like the ultimate control organization


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, after Opening Day, they want back to a *radio* lineup during the afternoon. I haven't had a chance to sample what the evening programming is (though it seems to be Game of the Day quite often).

I *do* like the new "Round Trip" at 6am (ET) where you get extended radio-call highlights of EVERY game for an hour.


----------

